# Oldest daughter's solo hunt



## Core Lokt (Dec 18, 2015)

She shot this deer the morning before Thanksgiving day. had to watch him for 15-20 before she got a good shot. 40 yd track. Saying I'm proud is an understatement!!


----------



## quigleysharps4570 (Dec 19, 2015)

My congrats to her.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 19, 2015)

Thats a great buck. Your daughter looks very happy with her accomplishment. And from the look on your face you are a very proud Dad. 
Congrads.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 20, 2015)

Congratulations to your young lady!  Fine accomplishment!


----------



## 12pointer (Dec 23, 2015)

Congratulations young lady on a nice buck, and look at the smile on your daddy face ! Priceless


----------



## Broken Tine (Nov 28, 2016)

Congrats to you both!


----------

